# Dove season 2012 - Sept 1st or 8th?



## BuckBoy (May 4, 2012)

When will the 2012 dove season open? I know it is normally Labor Day weekend but I seem to recall that it is the 1st Sat AFTER the 1st Monday. Then again that maybe be something else. I'm old and feeble minded.

Does anybody know? I would hate to be late.


----------



## formula1guy (May 8, 2012)

September 1st this year, according to the State.....


----------



## NG ALUM (May 8, 2012)

it's gonna be HOT!


----------



## muckalee (May 13, 2012)

Its always hot!!!  We have gotten to where we dont even meet up till 2:30 or 3 in the afternoon and then go to the feel around 3:30 or 4pm


----------

